# Frosty wearing her nose guard of shame



## Azriel (Nov 13, 2013)

When I turned my two bucket calves out with the herd, Frosty started sucking on her buddy Sadie. I tired everything to get her to stop, bitter apple, bitter orange, locking her back up for a few weeks, and nothing I did worked. It broke my heart to put this on her, but she has had it on for almost 2 weeks now and I haven't seen her trying to suck for the last few days. I'm going to leave it on for another 2 weeks, and see what happens when I take it off.


----------

